# Got my Magnetix!



## quickstop (Feb 10, 2007)

Just got my 20CS and 30CS Okuma Magnetix from UK. They work out around $120. No VAT but shipping put the cost back on.

The quality is very good and similar to SLOSH rather than ABU. Clicker is better than ABU but not as loud as a SLOSH. Engaging drive happens with a very positive Clunk. (The book tell me this is good for 50mph - Jet skis watch out!)

Come with reel clamp, (thank you! hex head screws!!) and a bottle of oil that is really thin!

I took the 20CS side plate off and cleaned out the greased bearings as it seems slow out of the box. 

The lefthand bearing is sheilded ball bearing - not unlike ABU 7000 and SLOSH size (no I didn't measure them). The right hand side bearing is open - no shield. A mixed blessing - easy to clean - easy to get stuff in it.

Look like a great fishing reel. Those seeking ultimate distance, however, are unlikely to match any ABU 6500. 

The simple reason is that the OKUMA spool is much heavier. It's a nice piece of machine work but all that energy needed to spin it up will not help distance. They added thin aluminum disk for eddy current braking on magnets - but even without that it's chubby.

A good point is that, the spool is narrow, so that will help to minimise overrun at start of cast and perhaps avoid using too much magnetic braking.

But if you need a reel that can you can haul on - this is the one. The sppol and shaft is very robust, handle is really good, drag great etc. This looks like it would make a great braid reel. 

10W Oil in the bearing now and it's noisier. The bearings seem about as good/bad as any other stock reel I have from ABU or Daiwa.

Overall it's like a Mag SLOSH - 15 size.

When I get the chance to try it on a pole I'll report some more - and figure out if the oil I put in will cause me to max out on magnet brake!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Sounds intresting let me know if you wish together to throw some.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Pics please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> Pics please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


jus google 20CS and 30CS Okuma Magnetix...they look like the SHA 20 and 30...but with stock mags...reely sweet lookin!


----------



## quickstop (Feb 10, 2007)

I have pics , but I am not approved for uploading attachments. But they do look nice


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Looks like an SHA 20 knock off to me.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cobia Seeker said:


> Looks like an SHA 20 knock off to me.


heck of a knock off- it's got a mag control...for no additional charge!!!!!


someone lookin for a custom 7 ft all star inshore rod?...need ta pimp some tackle ta get the 
30CS Okuma Magnetix


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

quickstop, just go to photobucket and upload the pics and paste the URL here.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

quickstop said:


> Just got my 20CS and 30CS Okuma Magnetix from UK. They work out around $120. No VAT but shipping put the cost back on.


Wait, you got 2 reels shipped from the UK for $120USD? Even with the exchange rate? Please tell me where, those pics of the reels looks pretty good if I'm understand the price correctly.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

*pics solution*

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/Quickstep_reels_1.JPG
http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/Quickstep_reels_2.JPG
http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/Quickstep_reels_3.JPG
http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/Quickstep_reels_4.JPG


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

where did you order the reels from?


----------



## quickstop (Feb 10, 2007)

You wish!
$120USD each $240USD total.
Google March tackle or fishedia. Subtract VAT (divide by 1.175) add postage (which was $50 for 2 reels). Arrived in 1 week.


----------



## quickstop (Feb 10, 2007)

I asked Okuma US about availability in US. They said that just because it was available in UK did not mean it would be availble in USA. And if it were, it might be two years away.

So I thought "bugger it" and went for the import.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice to see that someone was interested enough to order some from the UK. I have been testing one since last October for Okuma USA. I am more then happy with it. If anyone has any comments, passed them on to me and I will include it with my reports.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

wow..its like having your cake and eating it too...


> Nice to see that someone was interested enough to order some from the UK. I have been testing one since last October for Okuma USA. I am more then happy with it. If anyone has any comments, passed them on to me and I will include it with my reports.


fish with Daiwa's SHA20...my goto reel...the 525 is now a back up...
How good is the drag on tha Okuma Magnetix? can it be compared to a Daiwa?

What's tha biggest fish ya cught on it? Does tha reel have a floating spool like tha Daiwa?

BTW..thanks nomadfl fer yer time.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Nserch4Drum said:


> wow..its like having your cake and eating it too...
> 
> 
> fish with Daiwa's SHA20...my goto reel...the 525 is now a back up...
> ...


The spool has a fixed shaft with bearing, one in the left hand side plate, and the right hand bearing just sits right of the spool in a bearing holder. About the drags, they are suppose to be very good. The reel was originally made up to be used as a boat reel for tuna off California. It has two anti-reverse systems, one the primary the anti-reverse roller bearing, and the secondary an anti-reverse dog and gear. There is alot of things that I could say about what I recommended for the reel in the USA, but I can't discuss them because of confidentiality. I can't even say if the reel will be sold in the USA...because I'm not privy to that information. I fished with it almost everyday since the first of Nov 06, and I was very happy with it. I found the mag adjuster better then the Penn 525 slidy mag .


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

hmmmm......

how much 17lbs Suffix will it hold?...have ya dunked it in salt?...how much maintance does it require. I have been spoild by the Daiwa 20's/30's
bullet proof-ness...will tha Okuma last after a sand blasted Hatteras weekend?

nomadfl...sorry for all tha questions,the only Okuma products I've ever owned were tha 20 and 30 Avenger spinners, and they did not last a season...burnt up tha drags and tha bearings locked up...

Like I said in my previous post...if it ain't broke, don't fix it....but I like tha adjustable mags on tha reel. looks and priced to good to be true.

Whats tha reel weigh?


----------



## wendy (Apr 4, 2007)

*Postage cost from the uk*

Hi
there seems to be a question about postage from the UK? to post a Okuma magnetix reel from the UK, should cost no more than $25-$30 incuding the insurance.
hope this clears the confusion.
Wendy


----------



## wendy (Apr 4, 2007)

*Correction*

the price $25-30 is for postage packing and Insurance.
Hope this helps


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Nserch4Drum said:


> hmmmm......
> 
> how much 17lbs Suffix will it hold?...have ya dunked it in salt?...how much maintance does it require. I have been spoild by the Daiwa 20's/30's
> bullet proof-ness...will tha Okuma last after a sand blasted Hatteras weekend?
> ...


Wow, you ask a lot of questions...about dunking in the salt...never done that...just daily after fishing maintenance will needed. My reel came with braid from the factory...probably 150 yds, which I put another approx. 125 yds of Sufix Tritanium Plus 17 lb.

About being sand blasted...I only used mine on Florida panhandle beaches all last winter....and some days it was windy.

If you are talking about older Okuma stuff...yes there were problems....the newer stuff is just great. I have a Epixor 50 high speed, a Convector CS20-C (CT style) mag converted, and the Magnetix...just go to any UK surf fishing board and search Magnetix ....or just go to the Okuma site and check out the specs on the Convector ....basically the same reel.

Maintenance....the same as my Penn 525 Mags.

I hope this helps


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

wendy said:


> the price $25-30 is for postage packing and Insurance.
> Hope this helps


Just email the UK tackle shops ask for the reel price and shipping to this side of the pond ....never hurts to ask.... opcorn:


----------

